# i talked to a girl i like



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

so today i saw her in the campus store while i was getting a coffee. i walked right by her and chickened the **** out again and just left without looking at her or saying anything. then i was halfway back to my apartment, and i was like **** it, I'm going to feel like **** for the rest of the day because of that, so i went back to the store, got in line to buy a scantron, and talked to her for a few min. i asked her what she thought about the final and how her finals week was going. nothing really came out of it like i wished, but at least i talked to her and got it out of my system. maybe next time i see her around ill ask for the digits, or just add her on facebook. I'm at least proud of myself for going back and talking to her  Girls seem so much nicer once you actually talk to them. 

not much of a triumph, but it is at least a baby step for me haha


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Good for you. 6 Months i haven't talked to her.


----------



## Ghost in the Shell (May 25, 2013)

That's awesome! I somehow always feel happy when others like me manage to make a step further. Trying to do the same and every time i see comments like that, i feel slightly more "brave"...


----------



## Rokit (Jun 9, 2013)

Small steps man. Great work.


----------



## Anticipate (Dec 23, 2012)

reaal said:


> so today i saw her in the campus store while i was getting a coffee. i walked right by her and chickened the **** out again and just left without looking at her or saying anything. then i was halfway back to my apartment, and i was like **** it, I'm going to feel like **** for the rest of the day because of that, so i went back to the store, got in line to buy a scantron, and talked to her for a few min. i asked her what she thought about the final and how her finals week was going. nothing really came out of it like i wished, but at least i talked to her and got it out of my system. maybe next time i see her around ill ask for the digits, or just add her on facebook. I'm at least proud of myself for going back and talking to her  Girls seem so much nicer once you actually talk to them.
> 
> not much of a triumph, but it is at least a baby step for me haha


Great, I think it's a terrific step! I have definitely had people that I liked who I couldn't talk to at all. 
Right now the "big boss" at work is a really attractive man who looks only a little older than me. I don't have a lot of contact with him, but every time he's in the room I sort of feel really anxious and have to remind myself to breathe. I have spoken to him, but I always feel self conscious and awkward when I do.


----------



## BakedBanana (Jun 26, 2012)

You can even be indirect with your approach to getting her number. Maybe you guys study the same stuff? See if shes keen for a study meet. Make it casual? Bring another classmate.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

school just ended so we are all going on summer break. hopefully ill see her next year around campus or at a party or something.


----------



## UselessMatter (May 14, 2013)

nice, I wish i could do something like that.


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

reaal said:


> ...not much of a triumph, but it is at least a baby step for me haha


Baby steps are good. Just try not to spill all of your feels because of a few drinks and make a doofus out of yourself.


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

reaal said:


> not much of a triumph, but it is at least a baby step for me haha


Success is just a series of small steps in the right direction man, you done good.


----------



## Mickymoo (Sep 13, 2013)

Definitely done good. I encourage you to keep talking to girls that you want to talk to! That's my aim. I reckon it's a good aim, and it's interesting to wonder what might come of it.


----------



## YOSUP315 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm cheering for you, whoever you are. Right on brother!


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

It's all about starting small, good job! Keep it up.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Now this is one triumph I'd like to celebrate with you. :clap

I remember the first time I properly made an effort to make conversation with a girl I liked, I was initially too scared to go anywhere near her the first 4 days I met her, that's how nervous I was, I thought she was stunning and that there's no way I'd even get be even friends with her. However, the next day I collected my thoughts, relaxed and the first conversation went well. After 3 days she mentioned about adding her on Facebook. For the next 6 weeks we hung out a lot, even got invited to her house, her parties, (she's very popular btw), even planning on going abroad for vacation. On the flip side there were awkward moments when my nervousness was kicking in, but I'm long past those stages and we remain friends to this day, 3 years later. Unfortunately I never had the courage to ask her out, but I'm not so bothered about it.

Sorry, thread is about you, not me, but I wanted to emphasis how significant these seemly baby steps are and things may possibly go very well for you with this girl you like.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Wish the best of luck to you in getting the girl, you made a big step forward man, the hardest part is over. Keep it up.


----------

